# Remote Desktop



## mrhnau (Jul 27, 2008)

question... I recently found out that Remote Desktop Connection software is not compatible with WinXP Home Edition. Does anyone know a work-around for this? If not, suggest an alternative? I've got a small network at home, and really need to be able to use my desktop from my laptop. wanna watch movies while I program 

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 27, 2008)

mrhnau said:


> question... I recently found out that Remote Desktop Connection software is not compatible with WinXP Home Edition. Does anyone know a work-around for this? If not, suggest an alternative? I've got a small network at home, and really need to be able to use my desktop from my laptop. wanna watch movies while I program
> 
> Thanks!



Set up a network drive and play them from the laptop?  I imagine there is some streaming software out there as well.

There are 3rd party applications that allow you to take control of another desktop as well, but I don't really have experience with any.

There are ways to enable it I believe, but I think you'd breach the license, and could potentially run into a genuine advantage block if you did so.


----------



## tahuti (Jul 27, 2008)

Comparison of remote desktop software on wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_remote_desktop_software


----------



## wushu2004 (Jul 28, 2008)

Google winvnc or realvnc.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 29, 2008)

wushu2004 said:


> Google winvnc or realvnc.



Ditto... I use VNC to work with servers at the office.


----------



## jkembry (Jul 29, 2008)

Then again...if you happen to use Linux there is rdesktop.


----------



## newGuy12 (Jul 29, 2008)

jkembry said:


> Then again...if you happen to use Linux there is rdesktop.


 and tightvnc

But to play the movies, I agree with Andrew, its faster to use the file shares, the nfs or samba.


----------



## jkembry (Jul 29, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> and tightvnc
> 
> But to play the movies, I agree with Andrew, its faster to use the file shares, the nfs or samba.




Agreed!


----------



## crushing (Jul 29, 2008)

I use VNC quite often, but rdp is available as a download for XP Home.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/tools/RDCLIENTDL.mspx

Also, my take is that mrhnau was using rdp because the player and the media files are on the home desktop and not on a share.  If that's the case the video through a VNC connection may be a little choppy.


----------



## mrhnau (Jul 29, 2008)

umm... not interested in movies or music on my computers. I have always enjoyed programming in my living room, which houses our TV/DVD, and most of the time, my family! My desktop houses much of my business related work, and I'd prefer to keep it there (tired of porting junk around w/ jump drives), so I'm just trying to remote into it.

I took a look at the VNC stuff. I need something free. This is not, strictly speaking, a business expense, but more personal in nature.


----------



## wushu2004 (Jul 30, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> and tightvnc
> 
> But to play the movies, I agree with Andrew, its faster to use the file shares, the nfs or samba.



Yea I forgot about tightvnc.



mrhnau said:


> umm... not interested in movies or music on my computers. I have always enjoyed programming in my living room, which houses our TV/DVD, and most of the time, my family! My desktop houses much of my business related work, and I'd prefer to keep it there (tired of porting junk around w/ jump drives), so I'm just trying to remote into it.
> 
> I took a look at the VNC stuff. I need something free. This is not, strictly speaking, a business expense, but more personal in nature.


 
But...realvnc is free.


----------

